# USMC MUSEUM DINNER



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

First let me say GOD BLESS those who are serving or who have served.
Second, GOD BLESS the fallen and the families of the fallen who fought and died so that I may live free. I will forever be in your debt.

DINNER AT THE USMC MUSEUM
A tribute to the Wives and Mothers of the fallen Marines.
The event was a dinner given at the Marine Corps Museum in Quantico, Virginia for the families who lost loved ones in combat.

http://www.jensensutta.com/slideshows/RTB/

SEMPER FIDELIS

2COOLERS remember while your out potlickin for fish over Memorial Weekend someone overseas is wishin he could be fishin.


----------

